# Pieces like Friendship by Camel



## CSharp (Dec 15, 2016)

I've only listened to a few classical pieces and would like to get into the genre, mainly due to a progressive rock song called Friendship. I'd like to find classical pieces with a similar feel to this song, generally upbeat and pleasant to listen to, with somewhat of a focus on melody. It may help to give the song a listen.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

You might try _Peter and the Wolf_ by Prokofiev and _Pictures at an Exhibition_ by Mussorgsky (arranged by Rimsky-Korsakov). _Scheherazade _by Rimsky-Korsakov also comes to mind.

If that works for you, try something more ambitious like _The Firebird, Petrouchka, _or _The Rite of Spring,_ all by Igor Stravinsky.

And welcome to the forum.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Stravinsky's octet for winds, Dumbarton Oaks. Poulenc's chamber music for winds.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice. Snow Goose is a great album. I have no good recommendations though :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CSharp said:


> I've only listened to a few classical pieces and would like to get into the genre, mainly due to a progressive rock song called Friendship. I'd like to find classical pieces with a similar feel to this song, generally upbeat and pleasant to listen to, with somewhat of a focus on melody. It may help to give the song a listen.


Welcome to Talk Classical CSharp, hope you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Beethoven's "Les Adieux" comes to mind...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_Sonata_No._26_(Beethoven)

The first movement is said to represent the drama of a friend's hasty departure, the second movement the sadness in his absence, and the third the joy at his return.


----------

